# Men And Motors On Freeview



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Men and Motors is now on Freeview









Good highbrow stuff









With the Sweeney and Professionals


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Men and Motors is now on FreeviewÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I notice John you don`t mention the, err, cough, um, _`wildlife`_ progammes


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Men and Motors is now on FreeviewÂ
> ...












Of course ... very educational


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

had a look and can't see it? is it on top up tv? I'm too tight to subscribe to that


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> had a look and can't see it? is it on top up tv? I'm too tight to subscribe to that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Channel 38 Paul

Its free to view afaik .... I havent got Top-Up TV but can get it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Cheers john I'll have a look tonight


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

"Who are you?"

"We are the Sweeney son, and we haven't had any dinner!"

Classic


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> "We are the Sweeney son, and we haven't had any dinner!"


That's gonna bug me all night unless you tell me the episode that came from









Stoppo Driver?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> "Who are you?"
> 
> "We are the Sweeney son, and we haven't had any dinner!"
> 
> ...


I hardly watched it, & I think that's a class line. The late great John Thaw I believe?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Professionals? Coool...................

Said he who hardly watches TV.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> > "We are the Sweeney son, and we haven't had any dinner!"
> 
> 
> That's gonna bug me all night unless you tell me the episode that came from
> ...


Its from the first episode "Ringer"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Phew, thanks for that, I can sleep easy now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got it working







(had to do a search all channels if anyone else just gets unavailable).

My dad says they have female nude wrestling on a Wednesday night









I suspect that adding M&M is a ploy to boost freeview sales.


----------

